# Lower Blue Trough Take-out



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

We discovered the BLM has moved the take-out about .5 miles down the road. The old lot is blocked and there are some no trespassing signs. The new one has plenty of parking and is easy to find. It's a longer drag to get your raft to the lot, but not as exposed to the river so you don't have to worry about taking a swim. There's a little foot bridge to get over a ditch that makes for a nice platform to get your boat on your trailer.

It's not exactly an improvement, but was totally necessary after seeing how the old "ramp" has pretty much washed away at this point. It would be great if they could make a car bridge over the ditch, but it would take a lot of resources.

I'll post some pics once my friend emails them to me.


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

Here's the pics:

The old take-out lot









A view from river's edge

























The drag was long enough that took the tubes off and rerigged.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice pics. 

The other option is to go the extra mile to the gore put in and rope the boat up the handrails. It's not near as hard as it sounds.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

What road did you use to access where you took the pics?


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

How far away would you say the river is from that platform?


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

Just drive .5 miles past the old take-out; you'll cross a little private section and it'll be on the left. 

100 yards. We ended up taking the tubes off as this was it's maiden voyage with all new plywood floors and runners adding substantial weight and bitching.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks. How was getting the rig down the hill below the dam?


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

nicho said:


> Thanks. How was getting the rig down the hill below the dam?


Just as exciting as always. The rocks are sticking out a little more than in the spring.


----------



## Hannah_at_BLM (Oct 20, 2010)

I posted this a couple of months ago when the private land owner closed his access. The first picture with the POSTED NO TRESPASS signs is *NOT* BLM.

The private land owner is no longer allowing boaters to use the take out on private land located at the beginning of the Confluence road (Gore Canyon put in road). The alternatives on public land are not user friendly. Either use the BLM pull off further down the road near the cottonwood stand or the Confluence Recreation Site (with a sharply angled boat slide for Gore Canyon put in). You will probably need a long rope to pull your boat up the boat slide.

That area is checkerboarded with private and public access. There are currently yellow boundary markers for public land and the land owner has marked all of his property with stakes and pink flagging. Using the tiny parking area next to the cottonwoods requires walking around the cottonwood trees and crossing a 1.5 foot deep irrigation ditch currently full of water. BLM has built and signed a small footbride crossing the irrigation ditch. There is a footbridge further downriver which is on private property, please *RESPECT PRIVATE PROPERTY* and do not use it.

Please do not park on the Trough Road or the Confluence Road.


----------

